# Any pointers? 8v build, halfway there



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

Parts list: (all already ordered)

Garrett Gt 2252 turbo
Vibrant front mount intercooler 26x7x3
Ebay intercooler piping/silicone kit
RFL blow off valve
Greddy turbo timer
Newsouth analog boost gauge 
Narrowband autometer A/F (for now)
A pillar gauge pod
Turbo XS manual boost controller
Custom stainless 3 inch downpipe
Misc fittings 
K&N cone filter
Stock MAF

Gunna run the stock manifold and mount the turbo to that.


Havent decided on catback exhaust or wideband yet. They are still to come.

Right now im pretty sure the 2.0L 8v is sitting around 130 or 140 hp(I have no idea), and the goal is about 200 to 240.

I plan on running about 8psi til I get a headspacer and injectors, Am I missing anything? Any advice?


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

Update: front mount is in and ready, just gotta trim the bumper a bit. 
Gauges are all wired in except the send wire for the a/f gauge


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

Skip the head spacer. Stock 2.0 ABA is 115hp. That turbo is tiny, and i'd reccomend at least 24-30lb/hr injectors... Stock are I believe 18lbs/hr. You making an adapter to mount that turbo to your exhaust manifold? I've seen guys going the budget route use A TD exhaust manifold to mount the turbo to the engine. A stock OBD1 ABA should take 300hp easy as long as the engine is in good shape.


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks all useful info! Engine is in really good shape and is fairly new (only 90 000kms) plugs look good but I put new ones in anyways for piece of mind more or less.

Yes its a tiny turbo, which Im sure ill be trading and upgrading next summer, as far as injectors it sounds like I should definatly pick some up, although im sure these ones would be okay for a few pounds of boost

Not too sure about this tune/chip/computer non sense though and what I should run :what:


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

United Motorsport (Jeff) should be able to do a 440cc/42lb/hr tune on DBW.

Unitronic has also done it too with same injector size, being on newer ME7.* 2.0 it should be able to compensate for a bit of boost on stock ECU, but I wouldn't turn it up very high until you have a software/injector solution.


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry I dont know much about computers, only about half that made sense. But thats why Ill just go to a tune shop and get them to look after me. How much boost should I run before I need a tune do you figure?


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

Anything that will get you over the roughly 160hp mark, will require a tune... 4% increase in power/psi of boost. Roughly 3-4psi tops. That's why you use to see alot of rising rate fuel pressure regulators in the early 90's... increased fuel pressure to compensate for lack of a PROPER tune. split with someone on a set of mustang 30 or 36lb injectors... most domestic speed shops should have those in stock... Iknow i have a couple sets of them sitting around.

Also the AZH/AEG engine has a pretty strong bottom end, not sure as to what the limits are for them (I've seen a couple running 300-330hp without a head spacer, but with a really good tune that was then fine tuned on the dyno) You aren't to far from Georgetown right? H2Sport is up there...


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

I can think of a few places around to do a tune at. 

This build is coming along, pretty excited.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

If you need injectors, I have them. 30#, 32#, 35#, 38# All are High Ohm and will work with you ecu..


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

How much? What size should i be running? I have a feeling my fuel will cut out around 10psi with stock injectors


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

Ultimately depends on how much power u want... I know there are off the shelf 30 n 36lb tunes


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I can do a set of 30# 0r 33# for $100 shipped. Any thing over that will be a little more. 
IM and I can give you pics or any info on the Injectors you want.


----------



## slamkitlol (Jun 2, 2009)

i used mk4 440cc injectors in my aba-t setup, and since they are just a little shorter than the original mk3 stock injectors, i machined down the lower manifold where the fuel rail sits on by about 3/8 inch and then also trimmed down the mounts on the fuelrail. a simple way to get higher cc inectors at a fraction of the cost. my chip is tuned from united motorsports( jeff atwood) for 440cc injectors(42lb) and a vr6 maf for around ten to twelve pounds of boost, but i will be able to run up to twenty lbs when i rebuild my motor to handle it


----------



## slamkitlol (Jun 2, 2009)

DerekCaven said:


> How much? What size should i be running? I have a feeling my fuel will cut out around 10psi with stock injectors


 you get fuel cut at nearly 6lbs with stock injectors and chip. you cant even go into boost with a stock chip or you will lean out way too much anyway, i tried after installing my setup haha


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

My car is a Mk4, so how could i put mk4 injectors in, wont it already have that


----------



## slamkitlol (Jun 2, 2009)

DerekCaven said:


> My car is a Mk4, so how could i put mk4 injectors in, wont it already have that


 oh my bad i didnt realize that i thought it was a mk3 2.0 im dumbb:screwy::screwy: haha so yeah id just use 1.8t injectors then


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

buy injectors and a tune for your desired power level...period 
boosting anything on a stock ecu is pointless ...and you will be sorry...19lb injectors are good for exactly stock power..nothing more


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

so would #30 injectors then be considered 30lb injectors? Doesnt that seem like a bit much for 8-12psi


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

Also do i need to physically buy a chip for my ECU? OR can I just take it somewhere and get a tune


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Boost is vary addictive, you will want more. Trust me. 30# is going to be a little more than 300cc. I was running 330cc in my N/A motor,( 200hp 11.3.1 comp 16v) they worked great but for turbo I went double 630cc on the same motor and at 10psi, I was at 115% VE. So i would go bigger than 30#. On my DD ( ABA 16VT ) I run 440cc with 15 PSI at about 90% VE. So I would say get at least 40#/400cc min.. 
As for the Chip. you can get a off the shelf one that is set up for a few different injector sizes. You will have to search and see what you can find. 
The best Way is to find some one that can burn a chip and make you one that is perfect for you car. All cars are different, all setups are different so getting a custom chip made will maximize your cars power and performance. But getting a off the shelf one is way cheaper, I will work just fine. 
Starting out with low boost is a good idea. But it wont be long before you want more. With chip tunning this means a new chip every time you up the boost. This is why I run MS is both my cars and recommend them to any one that is boosting a car. In the long run its way cheaper.. :thumbup:


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

Would running 440cc injectors be too much on my engine at say 10-13psi?

Also, Where should I pick up a CHEAP manifold for this. Are the TDI mani's a t3 turbo mount? Cuz thats what I need.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

The tdi manifold is not going to bolt up to a t3 flange. There are tons of cheap cast manifolds out there. Check ebay, or the classifieds, I'm sure you can probably pick one up for less than $100. 440cc injectors will work fine on your setup with the united or c2 tune. I ran the 30# fueling in my old jetta, and the 42# fueling in my corrado. They both run fine, they both idle and drive like stock out of boost, the 42# just gives you a little more room to grow.


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

So ideally you think i should run #42's ? 

And im new to all this tuning stuff, can i just buy the C2 chip for the 42s and install it myself ?


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I dont see any reason why not. Its not hat hard.. Get a hold of C2 and see what they have for chips. you might find somthing else that will work better for your app..


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds like ill be running #30 injectors with the C2 tune to match.

Anyone know if its easy to install this chip myself in a 2.0?


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

DerekCaven said:


> Sounds like ill be running #30 injectors with the C2 tune to match.
> 
> Anyone know if its easy to install this chip myself in a 2.0?


Your really going to limit yourself, for that much you should be buying the 440's (42lb) like all the mk4 2.0t's do and then go to United motorsports or C2 for a tune. They really aren't overkill and you can still run as little boost as you want or turn it up a bit:thumbup:


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I think REVO has some adjustable ones, Chips that is. MY bro has it in his 1.8t and I know he can plug in his laptop and make changes. Might not hert to look into.


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

The #42's need a bigger MAF. and the #30's are set up to run boost. Ill do some more reading into it I guess


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

DerekCaven said:


> The #42's need a bigger MAF. and the #30's are set up to run boost. Ill do some more reading into it I guess


They just need a bigger MAF housing, not a different actual MAF


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

ahh ok.


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

Would I be able to run 440cc Bosch green top injectors made for a 1.8t in my setup with the 42# C2 chip?

These should work right?


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

And would my computer be obd1 or obd2


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

DerekCaven said:


> And would my computer be obd1 or obd2


Anything 96 or newer is OBD2.


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

Am I gunna be able to run a BOV with a MK4 8v setup. Ive seen it done before but you never know with some people :screwy:


----------

